# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Rhode Island

## derekbyron

Hello

I am looking for anyone intersted in giving lessons in the South County area of Rhode Island. I have been playing guitar for a while, but am new to the mandolin. Just looking for a few lessons to get me going. I can learn chords/scales, etc... on my own - I'm looking to learn some of the nuance type things. Anyone out there???

----------


## R. Kane

try www.ctbluegrass.org

----------


## RJinRI

Try Mike Fiscman over in Newport.

----------


## Mace

Mike is great and a wealth of knowledge as to all things musical. Accomplished on many instruments and a huge talent!

----------


## RJinRI

Ooops, it's Mike Fishman...sorry for misspelling

----------


## Mace

I believe he frequents the board on occasion. He used to host a bluegrass radio program at URI. I know he plays in several bands of different styles. Perhaps he will log in and offer up a couple of gig sites where you can check out his playing.

----------


## Cogger

Maybe you could give Pete a call over at South County Music Exchange in Wakefield. #My guess is that if you are in South County, you might have already tried!

http://www.socomusicexchange.com/

Good Luck!
Paul

----------


## RJinRI

Hi local New Englanders...every 3rd Thurs of the month, there is a small bluegrass jam at Main St. Music, in E.Greenwich, from 6-8pm.
come join us if interested.
Have a good pickin year.

----------


## msmandomaniac91

If you can stand a little classical...hehe...there is a great Mandolin Orchestra in Providence, search Providence Mandolin Orchestra on google. I'm looking to branch out from classical, but if you want some great basic training you should check it out. Their teacher is great.
Cheers, Hannah.

----------


## RJinRI

Seems like I always miss the Prov.Mando Orchestra concerts...do they play the 1812 Overture too?

----------


## msmandomaniac91

not sure exactly what the orchestra itself plays, I only do the begginer stuff personaly

----------


## margora

I play (mandolin) with the Providence Mandolin Orchestra. You can find out about our upcoming concerts as well as some information about our repertorie at:

www.mandolin-orchestra.org

Joshua Bell, who also plays with the orchestra, is the teacher referred to in this thread. He can be contracted through the orchestra.

----------


## RJinRI

nothing wrong with the beginner stuff, as that's where i am too; we all need to start somewhere.

----------


## RJinRI

Hello All,

Were having our monthly BG (and at times some country & blues tossed into the mix) jam at Main Street Music, in E.Greenwich, RI, this Thursday, April 20th, 6-8pm. All skill levels welcomed.

This will be an ongoing jam, every 3rd Thurs. of the month.

directions to Main St. Music; 3rd thursday nite pickin' in e.greenwich, ri

Main St.Music is located at 165 Main St. (401-884-1440) and is located on left side, at corner of Church St. & Main as you go north on Main St.( also known as Post Rd., US Rt.1 )

If traveling from North : I-295 S to I-95 S, take rt.4 S exit, then first exit off rt.4 S to Division St. E.Greenwich; make right turn at light at end of ramp. Continue approx. 2.5 miles to Post Rd ( also Rt.1, or Post Rd. & Main Street,in EG), turn left at light at this intersection.

From points South: north on Rt4 to Division St./ E.Greenwich exit,(exit 8A), turn right at stop sign, then continue approx. 2.25 miles to Post Rd ( also Rt.1, or Post Rd. & Main Street,in EG), turn left at light at this intersection

----------

